# Glock 1,000 round torture test



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2008)

as promised, here it is:

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 30, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2008)

here are some pics I snapped before/during/after:

setting up and opening speech...









It begins...





Target early in the test...





Still going...





Target towards the end...





After the guide-rod went on vacation...





The aftermath...













The guide-rod...





The recoil-spring...





Note the gap between the frame and barrel caused by the frame "drooping" due to the heat.  James said that when it cooled, it pulled back into place and it ran just fine after he put a new guide-rod/spring in.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Ken,

Do you know how to 'fan a trigger' on a Glock?

That is, grip the gun in your shooting hand real tight, with the trigger finger around the grip with the other fingers. Then use the weak index finger to 'fan' the trigger.

That test would have gone alot faster if they had used that method for most shots (and a few shots done the conventional way to check accuracy.)

Fanning can be fun. With a Ruger MK2, .22, it just blows the mag in a second or so.

Interesting video. And people wonder why I pack glocks.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Ken,
> 
> Do you know how to 'fan a trigger' on a Glock?
> 
> ...



They did it the way they did so that proper fundamentals would be maintained...even at the expense of a little time.

and yes, it's fanning and bump-firing are a fun way to waste a few rounds every now and then.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 1, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> They did it the way they did so that proper fundamentals would be maintained...even at the expense of a little time.
> 
> and yes, it's fanning and bump-firing are a fun way to waste a few rounds every now and then.


 Not at current ammo prices it isn't!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 2, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Not at current ammo prices it isn't!


 
 how true...I've got guns that I haven't shot in a year or more simply because I can't afford to both train and shoot for the fun of it.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is what I do to cut down cost.

I have a cheep Lee turrent press set up for 9mm (also a Dillon 550 in .45,  Dillon SDB in .38 spl, and Lyman turrent set up for 5.56 mm as well as .308. And a hand press set for 30/30.)

It's the 9mm I shoot most. It's set up for 'American Select' powder and 125gr slugs. Any old primer. I buy slugs in bulk. I mean BULK. 2000 to 5000 at a time. Ususally FMJ Winchester or Remington slugs. Same goe s for powder. 8 lb canisters go for a bit over $100 bucks.

I work out at the gym from 4 PM to 5 PM when no TKD or SBD. Then I go home and load 50 or so rounds and then STOP. Go in and be with the family (and by this keyboad while my wife watches Bill O'Riley.)

By the weekend I have 150 or more rounds for a practice session (or IDPA match.)

Glock 26 for a regular match, Glock 17 for a state match. Both are 'match' guns so neither gets cleaned except when the don't work so well.

I'm a firm believer in skill. And skill takes time and practice. But I'm also a firm believer in family life. So I have to balance my time well.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 2, 2008)

I definitely need to get a press...right now my only way to cut costs is to only shoot .22s and my "fighting guns" (glocks, AKs, shotgun) .


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 3, 2008)

Kenpo,

If you get a Lee, don't order direct. Several sites have them much cheeper.

http://www.realguns.com/archives/122.htm

I have the 3 hole turrent and not the 4 hole version.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=405548&t=11082005

Yes $65.99 is the price. Add dies and auto-powder measure, and it comes to a bit over $140. 

Or Dillon Square Deal 'B' (fancier press with dies and everything ready to go and it loads ammo much much faster!)

http://www.dillonprecision.com/content/p/9/pid/25237/catid/1/Dillon_Square_Deal___039_B__039_

About $330

Now for everything but brass (You DO pick that off the range, right?)

Remington Bullets 9mm (355 Diameter) 124 Grain Full Metal Jacket Box of 2000 (Bulk Packaged)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=574998

*$175.99 but get 3 packs at $528 yes 6000 slugs!*

Alliant American Select Smokeless Powder 8 lb (8lb = 56000 grains and you load about 5 grains per 9mm case.. that's 11200 loads!!!

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=312542

*$102.49*

and primers

Federal Small Pistol Primers #100 Case of 5000 (5 Boxes of 1000)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=867343

*$133.99*

So the upshot is except the press expect around $764 bucks.

Now that sounds bad execept a box of Wal-mart 100 round Winchester FMJ is about $18.00 per box. 1000 rounds is 180 dollars!

Up above you have enough to load 5000 rounds and them some! Yes that's $900 dollars you would have paid wal-mart. The savings just bought you a press (*almost the fancy Dillion*!)


Here is a review of the Dillon:

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/review/sdb.htm

and here is a reloaders guide:

http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/index.aspx

Deaf
</SPAN>


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos KenpoTex.

I saw on youtube that they were getting traffic here and thought I would check it out. 


I had not been to this forum in so long my account had expired.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 5, 2008)

you got it dude.


----------



## jamz (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it- kept firing even after the guide rod melted and fell out!

<-competes with his G19


----------

